# XBox One Elite Wireless Controller mit "normalem" Bluetooth-Stick nutzbar?



## mumble_GLL (17. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leute,

wie der Titel bereits vermuten lässt, würde ich gerne wissen, ob der XBox One Elite Wireless Controller mit einem normalen 
Bluetooth Stick nutzbar ist oder ob man diesen Wireless Adapter zwingend benötigt für den Kabellosen Betrieb?

Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Adapter fur Windows, USB (PC/Xbox One) (HK9-00003)

Wenn es mit einem normalen BT Stick möglich ist, welchen müsste ich dann kaufen?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Venom89 (17. Dezember 2017)

Nein das funktioniert leider nicht. 
Du benötigst zwingend den Wireless Adapter. Der Elite Controller unterstützt leider kein Bluetooth.
Hoffentlich kommt bald eine Version die das beherrscht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2017)

Microsoft will, dass du den Microsoft Adapter nutzt, andere gehen nicht.


----------

